# Penn 9/0 or 12/0?



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Are the new Penns made in China? I noticed that my 4/0's say made in America but the new 6/0 I saw today doesn't! I'm gonna be in the market for a big reel soon and was curious if I should buy an old one.


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

I was in the market for another big reel my self a few years ago. I still use senators and really like them. 

But for the same price, I bought a nice used shimano 50 wide lever drag. The difference is night and day. They hold a ton of line, a little more than the new plastic spool 9/0 and about the same as the old metal spool 9/0. 

Or you can pick up a used 80 wide and will hold about the same as a 12/0

I picked up mine on eBay for 125 or so.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

So there is a difference in the new Senators compared to the older models. The new ones have a plastic spool? Are the made in America?


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes newer ones have plastic spools....they may be graphite, I'm not sure.

Don't know if the new ones are made in the USA.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

From the penn website:
Today's "Senators have a Machined and anodized aluminum spool."

THis spool is BLACK.

"The 116L & 117L models of the PENN Senator reel are built in our Philadelphia, Pennsylvania manufacturing center"

This is the 12/0 and 14/0 models.

Old senators had a chrome colored spool, and some models it is a 3 piece spool. 
here is a discussion, and this alan tani website has lots of chat about senators and other reels.
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=9068.0


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

I gave up on all bigger penn reels just have gone with all Avet 50w's love them. Super bad reels.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

The old spools were the chrome ones. 
The "newer" 12/0s are aluminum. Same goes for 9/0's
Stay away from anything in the senators that's not the American made stuff.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Avet 50W = $599
Penn 9/0 = $149

roughly the same size reel...
I love my 50w too, and i'm pretty sure everyone does or **** sure would!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I liked my 12/0 it was a classic. Wish I wouldn't have sold it. I have my 9/0 on standby in my truck in case something happens to my Super 6s or Avets. I think it's a good shark reel and can probably bring in 90% of what you hook up with in Texas.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> Avet 50W = $599
> Penn 9/0 = $149
> 
> roughly the same size reel...
> I love my 50w too, and i'm pretty sure everyone does or **** sure would!


Very well put!


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

What is a super 6, is that a 6/0 wide?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

CootHammer said:


> What is a super 6, is that a 6/0 wide?


No they are a little wider than a 6/0 wide. It's an aftermarket kit you can install on your regular 6/0. They are called Black Marlin kits or Newell Kits. Kinda hard to find but sometimes you will get lucky on the forums or ebay.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I have 2 newell super 6/0s. So far they have never done me wrong. Close line capacity to a 9/0...close enough for me for anyways.


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Tri...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58ae8a28b1

It's no avet.........but a good price for a lever drag 50w.


----------

